# Ruten und/oder die Fische der Fischerprüfung NRW



## hechti93 (13. September 2007)

Hallo,  ;+

hat zufällig irgenwer Bilder bzw. Zeichnungen, Skizzen von den Ruten die in der praktischen Prüfung vorkommen. Auch die Bilder der Fische wären gut.

Vielen Dank Julian´#h


----------



## nikmark (13. September 2007)

*AW: Ruten und/oder die Fische der Fischerprüfung NRW*

Du hast eine PN #h

Nikmark


----------



## Michel81 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Ruten und/oder die Fische der Fischerprüfung NRW*

habe auch eine frage zur praktischen prüfung in NRW: im übungsbuch stehen die leichten stippruten und die karpfenrute ohne wirbel drin. in der übrigen fachliteratur sind jedoch immer wirbel dabei. ich würde von mir aus immer mit wirbel montieren.

weiß jemand wie es "richtig" ist?


----------



## Ulli3D (21. September 2007)

*AW: Ruten und/oder die Fische der Fischerprüfung NRW*

Das ist der Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis. Für die Prüfung lass den Wirbel weg, bei einer leichte Stipprute, was soll da denn ein Wirbel bringen?


----------



## Michel81 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Ruten und/oder die Fische der Fischerprüfung NRW*

hast recht. danke für die schnelle antwort!


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (24. September 2007)

*AW: Ruten und/oder die Fische der Fischerprüfung NRW*

Mach einfach das was die sagen habe ich auch gemacht!
Achte auf Zahlen..... =)


----------



## KillerPueppi (25. September 2007)

*AW: Ruten und/oder die Fische der Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo,

an so einer Übersicht bzw. an den Bildern wäre ich wohl auch interessiert...

VG
Stefan


----------



## Michel81 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Ruten und/oder die Fische der Fischerprüfung NRW*

ich auch. oder gibt es in köln richtiges material?

muss man knoten vorführen?

muss man ein messer mitbringen? (soll es tatsächlich geben!)


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. September 2007)

*AW: Ruten und/oder die Fische der Fischerprüfung NRW*

Köln hat mehrere volle Sätze an Ausrüstung, kenne den Vorbereiter hier und er weiß welches Gerät dort zum Einsatz kommt, nämlich das selbe wie hier in Lev.

Knoten sollte man als Angler per se kennen.

Nein muß man nicht, ist bereits vorhanden.


----------



## Mac2580 (29. September 2007)

*AW: Ruten und/oder die Fische der Fischerprüfung NRW*

wer von euch geht denn hier in köln dieses jahr zur prüfung vielleicht kann man sich ja zum lernen treffen?


----------



## Fishing_Girl (30. September 2007)

*AW: Ruten und/oder die Fische der Fischerprüfung NRW*

Falls noch Interesse an den Ruten besteht - also wie sie zusammengebaut werden, bitte melden. Ich hab im April meine Prüfung in OB gemacht und hab den "Rutenbauplan" noch irgendwo rumfliegen...müsste den nur finden und abknipsen...


----------



## Ulli3D (30. September 2007)

*AW: Ruten und/oder die Fische der Fischerprüfung NRW*

Schau doch mal bei http://www.fangplatz.de/ nach, da gibt es ein Online Training für die Fragen und auch für die Ruten.


----------



## majo0o (30. September 2007)

*AW: Ruten und/oder die Fische der Fischerprüfung NRW*

habe auch interesse an dem material, da ende oktober auch für mich die prüfung ansteht !

danke und gruß


----------



## Fishing_Girl (30. September 2007)

*AW: Ruten und/oder die Fische der Fischerprüfung NRW*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Schau doch mal bei http://www.fangplatz.de/ nach, da gibt es ein Online Training für die Fragen und auch für die Ruten.


 
Das mit den Ruten stimmte aber auf Fangplatz und mit denen, die wir zusammenbauen mussten, nicht überein!!!


----------



## KillerPueppi (30. September 2007)

*AW: Ruten und/oder die Fische der Fischerprüfung NRW*

hm, mir wäre so eine Aufstellung der Ruten mit Abbildungen recht angenehm, da ich als ziemlicher Absolut-Anfänger nicht zwingenbd weiss,wie die einzelnen Ruten/das einzelne Zubehör aussehen. Da nützt mir auch das Online-Training nichts


----------



## swift (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ruten und/oder die Fische der Fischerprüfung NRW*

_

Bin auch noch auf der Suche nach Bildern der Ruten+Montagen für NRW und zwar, wie sie die Prüfungsordung  vorsieht.

Hab bis jetzt nur das gefunden:
http://www.fantastic-for-fishing.com/downloads2006/de_1-10.pdf
Und
http://www.fantastic-for-fishing.com/downloads2006/de_11-22.pdf

Hab aber noch ein paar Bilder, wo die Montagen schon etwas anders aussehen.. Gibts da keine Norm für wie die Ruten laut Prüfungssordnung auszusehen haben?????? |rolleyes
Das kann doch nicht überall  innerhalb NRW anders gelehrt werden oder doch? #q


_


----------



## Ulli3D (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ruten und/oder die Fische der Fischerprüfung NRW*



Fishing_Girl schrieb:


> Das mit den Ruten stimmte aber auf Fangplatz und mit denen, die wir zusammenbauen mussten, nicht überein!!!



Mag ja sein, ich hab die Ruten mal mit den Lösungen des ASV Nienborg verglichen, der einzige Unterschied war bei der Karpfenrute, einmal mit und einmal ohne Wirbel. Ansonsten waren die Lösungen gleich.


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ruten und/oder die Fische der Fischerprüfung NRW*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, ich hab die Ruten mal mit den Lösungen des ASV Nienborg verglichen, der einzige Unterschied war bei der Karpfenrute, einmal mit und einmal ohne Wirbel. Ansonsten waren die Lösungen gleich.



Bei der Karpfenrute soll man kein Wirbel nehmen.


----------



## Goggo (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ruten und/oder die Fische der Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich könnte Abbildungen der abgefragten Fischsorten auch gut gebrauchen.
Im Theorieteil liege ich bei fangplatz.de bei Null Fehlern, den Geräteteil kriege ich auch wohl hin,
aber  gescheite Abbildungen der Fischarten habe ich keine.
Ich habe mir zwar eine Vorbereitungs CD von Hergarten Media gekauft, aber die Fotos dort sind gerade bei den Kleinfischen und ähnlich aussehenden Karpfenartigen schlecht.
Übrhaupt habe ich mich sehr über die Lern CD geärgert- viele Fehler drin. Mit fangplatz.de gehts besser...


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ruten und/oder die Fische der Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich musste nur ein paar Fragen beantworten,dann musste ich dem Fritzen sagen was für Fische das sind!Und dann musste ich eine Karte ziehen was für eine Rute ich zusammen legen muss!
Das war´s !

mfg Marvin

Ps:Mit den Wirblen und c.o machs wie die es sagen und wenn du dann den Schein hast kannste den Wirbel ja weg lassen !


----------



## dijan1402 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Ruten und/oder die Fische der Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo liebe Petri-Jünger,
hätte vielleicht jemand ein paar Bilder, Fotos etc. von den Ruten für die Fischerprüfung NRW für mich? Petri Dank


----------

